# Confirmed! Elroy speaks 8000 languages



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades!


 As fast as 50,000 foreros invent languages, you
master them, and share your abundant knowledge with
us.

Very nicely done,
Un abrazo,
Cuchu
​


----------



## Agnès E.

Mmm... our planet Earth is going to be too narrow for you, Elroy!

You'll tend to expand your horizons soon to adapt them to your knowledge...

Quagnès


----------



## heidita

Yes, elroy, you MUST speak thousands of languages as I see you all the time...

Congratulations!Enhorabuena!Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## GenJen54

Live long and prosper!


----------



## Rayines

¡¡FELICITACIONES, ELROY!!


----------



## Bienvenidos

Mubarak!​ 
Tubrík basha!​ 
For all the help you have given me and the other foreros, ¡mil gracias!​ 
While you're at it, you should create your own language. Elroyish? Elroyabic? Elroyian? Elroynese?  ​ 
Bien​


----------



## nichec

8000 times thank you


----------



## Josh_

You definitely post at an astronomical rate.  Congratulations on your most recent milestone!


----------



## cherine

Déjà ! weren't they only 1000 a week ago ?  
Great job hermanito
Keep going
   برافو عليك  
​


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Monsieur Elroy, je vous admire!!


----------



## maxiogee

Go raibh octh mile maith agat! Beir bua!


----------



## Ralf

Danke, Elroy ... und viel Spaß bei, nächsten Tausender.

Ralf


----------



## la reine victoria

8000 thanks Elroy.​ 
Sincere Congratulations
from
Victoria and Albert​ 
* * * * * * * * * * * * *  *​ 

One feels one of one's medals is called for.​ 

LRV​


----------



## Whodunit

_Das gibt es doch nicht! Schon deine 8000. Sprache jetzt. Da es aber leider nur etwa 6000 auf der Erde gibt, musst du nun deinen Horizont auf die __außerweltlichen__ und __Internetsprachen__ erweitern. _

** !*مبروك، يا عبقري لغات** *​


----------



## ElaineG

Auguri! Congratulazioni!

It's an honor and a pleasure to learn from you and with you!

Keep up the fantastic work.

Elaine


----------



## Henryk

*כל הכבוד אלרוי,
נכון לעכשיו כתבת בכל מקום בפורומים, ההודעה ה9000 בזמן.​*​​

Keep it up!* * ​


----------



## lauranazario

Thank you for 8000 opportunities to experience what a WR _al mudirator_ "feels like": a truly congenial person filled with enthusiastic charm.

Sincerest admiration and hugs,
Laura


----------



## Mei

Congratulations Elroy!!!  Well done! 

Mei


----------



## timpeac

Many congratulations Elroy!!


----------



## Bonjules

Is that why you call yourself 'the king'?
Congrats!


----------



## ILT

Congratulations Elroy!!!!  I'm really glad to be able to share this space with people like you, here's to many more


----------



## América

Felicidades Elroy Y Muchas Gracias Por Todo


----------



## Fernando

Thank you for your posts, Elroy.


----------



## Jana337

Nun, was soll ich sagen? Du weißt schon alles. Aber eine Wiederholung schadet nie - du bist wunderbar! 

Jana


----------



## Eugin

* I really admire you for your vast knowledge and will to help others!  *​

*Keep up the (very) good job, Elroy!!  *

*Greetings*​​


----------



## Sparrow22

*Mis más sinceras felicitaciones, Elroy !!!!!!*

*and thank you for all the times you helped me!!!! *

*It is a pleasure to be in the forum with people like you !!!!!*


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Elroy!*


----------



## Kelly B

Marvelous! congratulations and thanks.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Sólo puedo decir una sola palabra:
-IMPRESIONANTE-
Gracias, Elroy.
Saludos
Tigger


----------



## DDT

Sono così in ritardo e sempre di corsa che non sono riuscito a trovare niente di meglio da dire che: 6 troppo il migliore!  

DDT


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Well done, le roi!

I'd say that I want to be like you when I grow up, but it's a little late for that!   

un abrazo,
Chaska


----------



## elroy

Thank you all very much for your kind words.  I feel redundant, but I wish to reiterate what a pleasure it is to be in your company.


----------



## Cath.S.

Toutes mes félicitations à l'un des membres les plus brillants du forum !


----------



## Alundra

CONGRATULATIONS ELROY!!! 

Sorry,  I'm too late...

Thanks for your 8000 posts.  

Alundra.


----------



## Thomas1

I'm too late too. But I hope this doesn't prevents you from getting my congratulations for you, Elroy. 

Thanks for all your help.   


Tom


----------



## emma42

You are, indeed, The King.  Absolutely blindin', son, back of the net every time! (topical Footballish).


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulatinos Elroy! Thank you so much for all your help.


----------

